# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  NOD32 mi javlja a je adresa blokirana cim udje u Rodin forum...

## Elly

Javlja mi spolfol.cd.am .... nesto . :/

----------


## fingertips

Ja udem U stranicu I odma me izbaci, takoder mi javlja virus.

----------


## žužy

Meni avast! javlja da me upravo obranio od virusa svaki put kad kliknem na najnovije postove ili neku temu...piše,nepoželjna web adresa.

----------


## Anemona

> Javlja mi spolfol.cd.am .... nesto . :/


I meni.

----------


## Lucas

> Meni avast! javlja da me upravo obranio od virusa svaki put kad kliknem na najnovije postove ili neku temu...piše,nepoželjna web adresa.



same here

----------


## MAMI 2

I meni isto ?

----------


## fingertips

Kod foruma mi ne javlja problem, al na roda.hr me ne pusta...

----------


## zasad skulirana

> Meni avast! javlja da me upravo obranio od virusa svaki put kad kliknem na najnovije postove ili neku temu...piše,nepoželjna web adresa.


i meni ovo doma, ja mislim da je to radi nekog bannera sa reklamom... :Confused: 

a na poslu mi dozvoljava rodin portal...samo mi bude white screen...

----------


## ZO

i meni ista stvar

----------


## baka

> Meni avast! javlja da me upravo obranio od virusa svaki put kad kliknem na najnovije postove ili neku temu...piše,nepoželjna web adresa.


isto

----------


## crnka84

isto mi avast javlja da je nepoželjna adresa...

----------


## Dodirko

Prijavljujem isti problem.

----------


## Bodulica

isto i kod mene :/

----------


## em_kay

I kod mene Kaspersky tako reagira...  :Confused:

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> Kod foruma mi ne javlja problem, al na roda.hr me ne pusta...



I meni...

----------


## Rivendell

Također mi blokira forum...

----------


## Elly

S drugog kompa, takodjer antivirus javlja blokiranu adresu... :/

----------


## Manuela.

kod mene isto

----------


## bebeto

i kod mene ..i doma i na poslu..imamo avast

----------


## lovely___love

Isto avast,zadnja tri dana
Obavesti me da je bla,bla adresa blokirana i onda me pusti

----------


## admin

Problem je nastao u jednom od starih bannera koji je aktiviran a na sebi imao kod kojeg je antivirus prepoznao kao virus.
U stvarnosti nije bilo nikakve opasnosti, jer adresa sa koje se je učitivao sporni kod nije postojala.

----------

